
Ghostly surge sees park ride moved - evo_9
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ukpress/article/ALeqM5izoEYv9tVbJ-f9KsDJSlBGEn2QRg?docId=B30801921296829941A000
======
Jun8
"Jim Arnold, of South West London Paranormal, said results were picked up
immediately, with orbs, ghostly images in photography and ouija reaction
results being strongest around the site where Storm Surge was to be built.

He said: "The results were so strong, we felt the only explanation could be
that an ancient burial ground or settlement was being disturbed, prompting the
extra paranormal activity.""

So, you know, their approach is quite scientific, with specialized equipment
and all.

